# W



## ben909 (Apr 17, 2022)

a thread devoted to 'W' in all its glory 

 please don't copy it


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

*W*hy?

*W*hen did calling out individual letters become an idea?

And *w*here are the two most difficult letters in all of this chaos?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *W*hy?
> 
> *W*hen did calling out individual letters become an idea?
> 
> And *w*here are the two most difficult letters in all of this chaos?


they *W*[/B]ill get their days


----------



## ben909 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2022)

o*W*o


----------

